# Ansichten eines Mitverdieners



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Hört sich wieder nach einem sehr einseitigen Bericht an...

und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass nicht die 'bösen' Dialer (Autodialer etc) genannt werden, sondern wir wieder nur die Dialer vom Herrn Richter zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

5, 4, 3, 2 , 1 , 0 ....

und da ist der blödeste Kommentar des Tages


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich wieder nach einem sehr einseitigen Bericht an...
> 
> und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass nicht die 'bösen' Dialer (Autodialer etc) genannt werden, sondern wir wieder nur die Dialer vom Herrn Richter zu sehen bekommen.



Ja, aber das ist ja mal wieder typisch für das ZDF.

Anstatt nach Leuten zu suchen, die *Erfahrungen* mit Dialern (oder was auch immer, von mir aus auch mit der Einreise in die USA) gemacht haben, sucht man natürlich mal wieder nach Leuten mit *schlechten Erfahrungen*.

Haben Sie schonmal was von _seriöser Berichterstattung_ gehört, Herr Sven-Hendrik Hahn, oder ist das bei Ihrem Sender etwa ein Fremdwort?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

der nächste dämliche Kommentar , das Abzockerlager jault auf


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

wieso darf man eigentlich nicht von dialercenter.de auf euch linken?  paranoia hm?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

erhgehg Stotterer  schrieb:
			
		

> paranoia hm?



Mal an die eigene Nase fassen


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

erhgehg schrieb:
			
		

> wieso darf man eigentlich nicht von dialercenter.de auf euch linken?  paranoia hm?


Darf man doch.
Ich zumindest habs keinem verboten...


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Dialer-Abzocke





> hohe Rechnung





> wie leicht die Leute heutzutage abgezockt werden



Herrlich, wie viele Anonymusse sich da plötzlich angesprochen fühlen  :rotfl: 

Bin gespannt ob einer aus der Bande den Mumm hat, statt hier rumzujaulen beim ZDF anzurufen und (s)eine seriöse, transparente und nicht manipulierbare Dialer-Anwendung vorzustellen, bei der ein Nutzer zudem für sein Geld eine angemessene Leistung bekommt...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Was ist bitteschön z.b. am Dialer von MainPean/Global Netcom "nicht-seriös", "nicht-transparent" und "manipulierbar"???

Euch wäre es am Liebsten, wenn das ganze Internet umsonst wäre oder man für 1 Euro den kompletten Memberbereich runterladen könnte oder?

Ihr seid notorische Dialerhasser die außer dissen nichts können...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

und noch ein Häufchen aus dem Abzockerlager , anonyme Feiglinge


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bitteschön z.b. am Dialer von MainPean/Global Netcom "nicht-seriös", "nicht-transparent" und "manipulierbar"???
> 
> Euch wäre es am Liebsten, wenn das ganze Internet umsonst wäre oder man für 1 Euro den kompletten Memberbereich runterladen könnte oder?
> 
> Ihr seid notorische Dialerhasser die außer dissen nichts können...


Was - bitteschön - ist "dissen"?

Ein Zahlungssystem, das dermaßen leicht manipulierbar ist, hat sich selbst überlebt.
Egal, wessen Stempel das trägt.


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> am Dialer von MainPean/Global Netcom



Interessant, welche Namen Du bei diesem Thread anführst. Nur weiter...  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Kannst Du meine Frage nicht beantworten?

Was ist an den Dialern unseriös, untransparent und manipulierbar?


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du meine Frage nicht beantworten?
> 
> Was ist an den Dialern unseriös, untransparent und manipulierbar?



*Ich* habe diesen Zusammenhang ja nicht hergestellt...


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an den Dialern unseriös, untransparent und manipulierbar?


Unseriös: per se nix
Untransparent: per se nix
Manipulierbar: per se immer


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Sven-Hendrik Hahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wir wollen Dialer-Abzocke zum Thema eines Beitrags im  heute-journal machen und suchen nach einem Beispielfall, möglichst im Raum Rhein-Main oder Nürnberg (dort drehen wir auch noch andere Gesprächspartner). Es sollte sich um eine hohe Rechnung handeln und Sie sollten am besten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Stunde Zeit haben für die Dreharbeiten. Es geht darum, wie leicht die Leute heutzutage abgezockt werden können und wie man sich dagegen wehrt. Ich bin für Rückfragen erreichbar: 0171/5309878 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]
> Dankeschön an Dialerschutz.de - tolle Seite! :lupe:



Damit das eigentliche Thema nicht untergeht unter dem anonymen Müll aus der Abzockerzene ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

"unter dem anonymen Müll aus der Abzockerzene"

Warum soll ich hier meinen Namen hinschreiben?

Aber unterstützt ruhig weiter das ZDF die wieder mal das 1% der dummen Bevölkerung suchen die nach 3x OK und großer Preisangabe in die "Schuldenfalle" getappt sind 

Einfach nur lächerlich... eure Seite hatte vor ein paar Jahren vielleicht noch Sinn, aber jetzt ist sie einfach überflüssig da die großen Dialer nunmal sauber sind!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich hier meinen Namen hinschreiben?



Wenn sich schon selber  jemand als lächerlich bezeichnet


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Aber unterstützt ruhig weiter das ZDF die wieder mal das 1% der dummen Bevölkerung suchen die nach 3x OK und großer Preisangabe in die "Schuldenfalle" getappt sind



Laut Regulierungsbehörde sind das weitaus mehr:



> „Die Auswertung von Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Dialern hat ergeben, dass ungefähr ein Drittel der Beschwerden darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass dem Nutzer des jeweiligen Dialer die auf ihn zukommenden Kosten nicht bewusst waren, da der Preis pro Minute bzw. pro Inanspruchnahme nicht deutlich genug dargestellt wird"


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Damit meine ich diese Diskussion.

Aber Argumente habt hier Dialerhasser anscheinend keine...

Also verbreitet ruhig weiter Eure LÜGEN über angeblich unseriöse Dialer, die alle manipulierbar sind und auf denen ja überhaupt nicht auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Aber unterstützt ruhig weiter das ZDF die wieder mal das 1% der dummen Bevölkerung suchen die nach 3x OK und großer Preisangabe in die "Schuldenfalle" getappt sind


Davon aber nur beim letzten Mal überhaupt ein Preishinweis.
Das Wort "Dialer" wird vermieden. "Login Assistent", "Zugangstool" usw.
Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?
In den ersten beiden Bestätigungsfenstern? Willst Du das als seriös bezeichnen?


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Jaja klar beschweren sich dann die User, weil sie angeblich keinen Kostenhinweis gesehen haben, nur weil sie ihr Geld zurückhaben wollen.

Mittlerweile denkt jeder Depp der mal 0190/0900 gewählt hat, er brauch bloß bei der Telekom anrufen und schon wird's stoniert...


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Aber Argumente habt hier Dialerhasser anscheinend keine...



Mit "dialerhasser" fühle ich mich zwar nicht angesprochen, trotzdem soviel: Ein Argument habe ich Dir gerade in Form einer Untersuchung der Regulierungsbehörde geliefert. Jetzt darfst Du wieder...


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile denkt jeder Depp der mal 0190/0900 gewählt hat, er brauch bloß bei der Telekom anrufen und schon wird's stoniert...


Das gäbs alles nicht, wenn die Anbieter klar auf die Kosten hinweisen würden. Und wenn es eventuell das eine oder andere Mal nen echten Content gäbe (ich nehme hier mal die Erotik aus, da gibts den Content vermutlich).


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Mittlerweile denkt jeder Depp der mal 0190/0900 gewählt hat, er brauch bloß bei der Telekom anrufen und schon wird's stoniert...



Übrigens auch nett, was Du von Deiner Kundschaft hälst. Sollte sich jeder merken, der einen Dialer nutzen möchte


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

@Heiko:

Ja und, einmal Preis reicht doch wohl oder?

Die Wahl des Namens für den Dialer kann man ja wohl noch selber festlegen oder? Durch Leute wie euch und ein paar Abzocker vor paar Jahren hat der Name ja einen schlechten Ruf...

"Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?"

Wozu?

Seriös ist für euch nur die Abschaffung des Dialers oder ein 800x600 großer Screen mit "Vorsicht Abzocke!"... träumt weiter.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> "Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?"
> 
> Wozu? .



Deutlicher  kann man nicht mehr zeigen wes Geistes Kind diese Abzockebande ist


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

@sascha:

Die Worte im Mund rumdrehen kann jeder... nenn lieber Alternativen zum Dialer. Es gibt keine.


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> nenn lieber Alternativen zum Dialer. Es gibt keine.



Quatsch


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

@Captain:

"Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?" 
Wozu? . 

"Deutlicher kann man nicht mehr zeigen wes Geistes Kind diese Abzockebande ist"

Demzufolge müßten ja auf alle kostenpflichtigen Seiten ein Hinweis, egal ob nun Dialer oder Lastschrift.


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> "Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?"
> 
> Wozu?


Damit der User weiß, dass er zahlen soll.
Ist IMHO nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn der Zahlende auch weiß, dass es um sein Geld geht.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Sven-Hendrik Hahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wir wollen Dialer-Abzocke zum Thema eines Beitrags im  heute-journal machen und suchen nach einem Beispielfall, möglichst im Raum Rhein-Main oder Nürnberg (dort drehen wir auch noch andere Gesprächspartner). Es sollte sich um eine hohe Rechnung handeln und Sie sollten am besten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Stunde Zeit haben für die Dreharbeiten. Es geht darum, wie leicht die Leute heutzutage abgezockt werden können und wie man sich dagegen wehrt. Ich bin für Rückfragen erreichbar: 0171/5309878 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]
> Dankeschön an Dialerschutz.de - tolle Seite! :lupe:



Damit das eigentliche Thema nicht untergeht unter dem anonymen Müll aus der Abzockerzene ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

@technofreak:

aja? welche denn? umständliche lastschrift mit stornos? per rechnung? vorauskasse? nachnahme? wirklich lächerlich


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> nenn lieber Alternativen zum Dialer. Es gibt keine.



Paypal, Firstgate, Voice Call, Lastschrift, KK. Schau Dir einfach mal ein paar Anbieter an, die im Micropayment-Bereich abrechnen. Ich denk jetzt nur mal an Spiegel.de...


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> @Captain:
> 
> "Wieso gibts keinen Preishinweis auf der Startseite?"
> Wozu? .
> ...


Richtig.
Seriöse Seiten weisen deutlich und mehrfach auf die Kosten hin.
Schau mal zu Stiftung Warentest. Deutlicher Preishinweis.
Oder andere Zeitungen. Kostenpflichtiger Content mit mehrfachem Preishinweis.
Wieso geht das bei Euch nicht?
Wieso nicht zum Beispiel Firstgate? Da kommt man um mehrfache Preishinweise nicht herum.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso geht das bei Euch nicht?
> Wieso nicht zum Beispiel Firstgate? Da kommt man um mehrfache Preishinweise nicht herum.



Das könnte der User verschrecken, sowas irritiert nur  unnötig .....


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

So ich bin wieder weg, viel Spaß beim Schlechtmachen des Dialers! Ich kann Euren unbändigen NEID verstehen - nur wei ihr bei Google nicht auf Platz 1 steht und keinen Porsche fahrt hehe

Bis jetzt (18:40 Uhr) haben sich bereits schon wieder 82 User á 29 Euro eingewählt... das Leben ist schön! Übrigens zocke ich die User nicht ab, sondern biete ihn echten Gegenwert. Aber das könnt ihr ja nicht verstehen 

Viel Glück noch!


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

Wir danken Dir ganz herzlich. Besser konnte man den Sinn dieses Forums und unserer Seiten nicht darstellen.


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin wieder weg, viel Spaß beim Schlechtmachen des Dialers! Ich kann Euren unbändigen NEID verstehen - nur wei ihr bei Google nicht auf Platz 1 steht und keinen Porsche fahrt hehe


Phallus-Ersatz?
Aber genau das wollte ich von Dir hören. Genau das.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

- nicht jeder hat Paypal!
- umständliche registrierung bei Firstgate, zuviele abzüge
- Lastschrift bringt zuviele stornos wie schon mal oben von jemand erwähnt
- KK hat kaum einer und nutzt auch keiner im internet


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2004)

Wenn er jetzt noch einen Bart hat und Pfeife raucht hilft auch Viagra nicht   :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Haha! Es kann doch nur Neid sein... sonst setzt sich doch keiner so extrem für die Rechte der DUMMEN Internetuser ein die nicht lesen können....


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

:tröst:


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

o.o schrieb:
			
		

> - nicht jeder hat Paypal!
> - umständliche registrierung bei Firstgate, zuviele abzüge
> - Lastschrift bringt zuviele stornos wie schon mal oben von jemand erwähnt
> - KK hat kaum einer und nutzt auch keiner im internet


Ich danke Dir aufrichtig für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag.
Die Abzüge sind sicherlich zum Teil Verhandlungssache.
Wenn es so viele Nutzer sind wie die Anbieter momentan behaupten, so kann man daran sicher was machen.
Lastschrift bringt vermutlich nicht mehr Stornos als Dialer grade.
Und die Registrierung bei einem Zahlungssystem ist ja mehrfach verwendbar.
Ich für meinen Teil kaufe im Inet fast nur per KK ein (außer eben mit Firstgate oder PayPal).


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

"Die Abzüge sind sicherlich zum Teil Verhandlungssache. "

- sind z.b. von firstgate gestgelegt und ziemlich happig!

"Lastschrift bringt vermutlich nicht mehr Stornos als Dialer grade. "

- dialerumsätze sind stornofrei.

"Und die Registrierung bei einem Zahlungssystem ist ja mehrfach verwendbar."

- aber der user will es schnell und sofort haben ohne registrierung

"Ich für meinen Teil kaufe im Inet fast nur per KK ein (außer eben mit Firstgate oder PayPal)."

- positive ausnahme!


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

ichnicht schrieb:
			
		

> - dialerumsätze sind stornofrei.
> 
> "Und die Registrierung bei einem Zahlungssystem ist ja mehrfach verwendbar."


Irgendwer muß die Stornos ja tragen...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Die Stornos trägt niemand, die werden fein säuberlich vom Verursacher bezahlt, notfalls per RA eingeklagt. Es ist nicht mehr so wie früher, daß diese Umsätze einfach ausgebucht werden.


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2004)

ichnicht schrieb:
			
		

> notfalls per RA eingeklagt.



Wow , stehen die  Urteile alle bei Dialerundrecht ? Dutzende , Hunderte ,  Tausende ?


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Naja, so arg viele Forderungen wurden in letzter Zeit ja nicht eingeklagt.
Und es gibt immer - in jedem Geschäft - nicht beitreibbare Forderungen. Die muß auch jemand tragen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

ich meinte damit eigentlich nur das inkasso.

wenn jemand die dienstleistung nutzt, muß er auch dafür zahlen. ausreden gibt es keine mehr.


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2004)

ichnicht schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand die dienstleistung nutzt, muß er auch dafür zahlen.



Hat das  jemals hier jemand bestritten ?


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> wenn jemand die dienstleistung nutzt, muß er auch dafür zahlen. ausreden gibt es keine mehr.



Du wirst weder auf dialerschutz.de noch auf computerbetrug.de das Gegenteil lesen:



> Um kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: die meisten Anbieter von Servicediensten und Nummern wie 0190, 0900, 09009, 0137 und 118xx arbeiten seriös und informieren ihre Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Nutzung ihrer Leistungen. Wer hier die Zahlung widerrechtlich verweigert, muss zu Recht die entsprechenden Konsequenzen tragen.



http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/home.html


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

ichnicht schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand die dienstleistung nutzt, muß er auch dafür zahlen. ausreden gibt es keine mehr.


Da sind wir lückenlos einer Meinung.
Wenn jemand eine Dienstleistung nutzt - ob mittels Dialer oder Flaschenpost - dann soll er auch brav dafür zahlen.
Alles andere ist Humbug.
Nur leider bin ich mir da nicht immer ganz so sicher ob der User die Dienstleistung im Bewußtsein genutzt hat, dass sie was kostet. Und vor allem wieviel.


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

Und weiter:



> Eines sei hier vorneweg gesagt: Wenn Sie bewusst Leistungen eines Mehrwertdienst-Anbieters in Anspruch genommen haben, tun Sie sich und dem Anbieter einen Gefallen und bezahlen Sie die aufgelaufenen Gebühren. Argumente wie “ich wollte doch nur mal sehen” oder “ja, ich habe bewusst geklickt, aber...” sind spätestens dann sinnlos, wenn der Fall vor ein Gericht kommt. Auch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden prüfen im Falle einer Strafanzeige ganz genau, wie die Einwahl zustande gekommen ist. Wer hier falsche Angaben gemacht hat, handelt sich nicht nur Ärger, sondern schlimmstenfalls auch ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen “Vortäuschens einer Straftat” ein.



http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


----------



## A John (10 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er jetzt noch einen Bart hat und Pfeife raucht hilft auch Viagra nicht   :vlol:


*Vorsicht Trolle! Nicht füttern!*


----------



## Dino (10 September 2004)

Ich denke, dass es Trolle gibt, denen man durchaus einen Napf hinstellen sollte! Was dieses Expemplar hier von sich gegeben hat, lässt doch interessante Rückschlüsse auf Charakter und Ansichten zu. Schon recht deutlich, was man da von seinen "Kunden" hält.


----------



## drboe (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bitteschön z.b. am Dialer von MainPean/Global Netcom "nicht-seriös", "nicht-transparent" und "manipulierbar"???


Die Frage ist falsch gestellt. Aber suche die Antworten doch einmal in folgenden Begriffen: 3PO Web Invest, Abmahnungen, Abrechnungen, ActiveX, British Virgin Islands, Crescent Corp., Deinstallation, DDoS, Design, Dialer, emule, Eselfilme, Farbe, ftp, Geschäftsführung, Geschäftsmodell, Geschäftspartner, Installation, Internet Explorer, Kosten, Mitarbeiter, Nigel West, Porno, Produkt, Provision, Script, Verbreitung, Warez, Werbung, Windows.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

alter quark!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

ra schrieb:
			
		

> alter quark!



da führt jemand Selbstgespräche  :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*Ich finde die ganze Diskussionen sinnlos

Jeder braucht einen Dialer 


Der Staat 

Das Finanzamt 

Der Carrier 

Der User

Der Typ der mit Dialer einen haufen Geld verdient, und ein Porsche fährt..

Viel Spass noch weiterhin in eure nutzlosen Arbeiterleben!!! 

HAHAHHAHAA*


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Die sollten den Min. Tarif behalten und dafür den 30 Euro Tarif abschaffen...schliesslich damit wird das meißte Geld und damit auch der meißte Ärger verursacht!!!


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Wenn ich die fettgedruckte "Aussage" des anonymen Gastes lese, frage ich mich doch so Einiges:

1. Sind eigentlich alle Dialer-Befürworter minderbemittelt?

2. Will uns der anonyme Gast damit sagen, dass Dialer-Anbieter nicht arbeiten, sondern ausschließlich abzocken?

3. Warum distanziert sich hier eigentlich kein seriöser Dialer-Anbieter oder -Betreiber von diesem pubertären, herumschreienden Volk?

4. Wieviele Menschen werden zum Fall für Hartz iV, wenn Dialer verboten werden?

5. Warum sorgt keiner dafür, dass jeder(!) einen Schulabschluss machen muss, bevor er Einwählprogramme einsetzen darf? Ich kenne aus der Szene ja nun wirklich genügend Leute, mit denen man vernünftig reden kann und die auch was in der Birne haben. Aber dass solche Schreihälse wie der "Gast" überhaupt einen PC besitzen dürfen, stimmt mich doch etwas bedrückt...


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2004)

@ Lächerlich,

falls Du dann doch nochmal hier reinschauen würdest - Du fährst doch gar keinen Porsche oder täusche ich mich da? Ist Dir der 4wöchige Urlaub auf Malle nicht bekommen oder stören Dich die letzten Deregistrierungen?


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das Finanzamt


Ich traue mich zu behaupten, dass das (zumindest auf Webmasterebene) eher selten involviert ist.
Und jetzt geh zurück zu Deinen Förmchen und Schäufelchen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

@Heiko

Vermutlich hat er sein Schäufelchen auf Mallorca vergessen. Deshalb ist er hier so böse...


----------



## dotshead (10 September 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6195&highlight=nettiquette 
Sollte für alle Seiten gelten, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin wieder weg, viel Spaß beim Schlechtmachen des Dialers! Ich kann Euren unbändigen NEID verstehen - nur wei ihr bei Google nicht auf Platz 1 steht und keinen Porsche fahrt hehe
> 
> Bis jetzt (18:40 Uhr) haben sich bereits schon wieder 82 User á 29 Euro eingewählt... das Leben ist schön! Übrigens zocke ich die User nicht ab, sondern biete ihn echten Gegenwert. Aber das könnt ihr ja nicht verstehen
> 
> Viel Glück noch!



Hmm... bei solchen Kommentaren wundere ich mich nicht mehr, dass Dialer-Webmaster gleich alle als Abzocker bezeichnet werden...

Ich denke auch, dass diese Berichterstattung wieder gegen Mainpean, GlobalNetcom oder SecureX gehen wird, obwohl es wohl mehr in Richtung der Ausländischen?!? Abzocker-Firmen gehen sollte...

Preishinweis auf der Startseite gibt es ja teilweise schon... Aber ich bin der Meinung jeder der das Internet benutzt kann lesen & so oft wie Dialer in den Medien sind, sollte jeder wissen, dass 3x OK nicht gratis ist! Zudem könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen zu lesen, was man da bestätigt.

Für die Webmaster sind die Umsätze stornofrei... dies war nicht immer so... aber irgendwie haben die Nr-Anbieter oder die Dialer-Anbieter wohl so gerechnet, dass sie trotz Stornos noch Gewinn machen... - Das ist wohl in jeder Branche so!

Drop Tarif abschaffen? Also wenn ich so die Statistik betrachte, kommen manche mit dem 30€ Tarif günstiger davon als wenn sie 50min den Minutentarif nutzen würden... Aber ok. Es gibt auch die andere Seite -leider! Aber man kann auch Brötchen für 50ct kaufen, die nicht schmecken, obwohls beim Bäcker nebenan Leckere für 25ct gibt. Die die nicht schmecken kann man leider auch nicht zurückgeben (ist vl n Dummes Bsp, aber es zeigt worauf ich hinaus möchte)

So zu dem was 'Gast' sagte (die Aufzählung):

1.) Ich denke nicht dass alle Dialerbefürworter (nettes Wort) minderbemittelt sind... 

2.) der anonyme Gast den du meinst, ist wohl doch minderbemittelt (bin selbst mal gespannt wen ich mir da als 'Feind' mache). Das ist jedoch eher die Ausnahme... solche Leute gibts auch unter den Dialer-Gegnern. 

3.) also ich distanziere mich mal im Namen aller 'normalen' Dialerbefürwortern von dieser Pappnase...

4.) hm... 

5.) Also ich bin derzeit noch Schüler des Gymnasiums (nein, will damit nicht prahlen!). Wenn ich Hauptschulabschluss hätte, könnte ich deiner Aussage nach in meinem jetzigen Alter auch schon Dialer einsetzen. Aber würde mich der Hauptschulabschluss reifer machen?? 
-> Du siehst, deine Überlegung bringt es nicht...

Steuerhinterziehung ist eine Sache für sich, die nicht nur in Dialer-Kreisen vorkommt... gehört aber trotzdem bestraft! 

----------
Es gibt auf der Anti-Dialer Seite Leute, mit denen man Diskutieren kann... allerdings gibt es auch wieder die Anderen. Genauso ist es bei den Dialer-Webmastern etc...

Und 'Lächerlich' ist sicherlich eine Ausnahme...

Gruß,
Jochen Gentner


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

@Jochen

Vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkungen, die tatsächlich zeigen, dass es immer solche und solche gibt. Nur eins noch dazu: Wen oder was das ZDF konkret sucht und/oder findet, können wir hier nicht beeinflussen, wollen wir auch nicht. Ich denke wenn sich jemand hinstellt und sagt: "Schaut mal, hier ist eine sinnvolle Dialer-Anwendung" wird das ZDF das wohl auch berücksichtigen - nach entsprechender Bewertung, die wir ebenfalls nicht beeinflussen können und wollen.

In dem Beitrag soll es, so wie ich das verstanden habe, in erster Linie um die Teleflate-Geschichte gehen und die Frage, ob und wie sinnvoll das derzeitige System der Dialer-Registrierungen (noch) ist. Ich traue dem ZDF dabei durchaus zu unterscheiden zu können, ob jemand tatsächlich aufs Kreuz gelegt wurde (wie auch immer) oder einfach Dienstleistungen nicht bezahlen will. Letzterer Fall wird wohl sicher nicht auf Sendung gehen - hoffe ich zumindest. Denn solche Leute schaden unseren Bemühungen um mehr Rechtssicherheit ebenso wie der Branche - auch wenn das gewisse lächerliche Menschen wie unser anonymer Gast wohl eher nicht hier lesen wollen...


----------



## Der Jurist (11 September 2004)

@ Jochen,

Du wirst hier von denen, die etwas mehr schreiben als die übrigen, keine Stelle finden, wo zu einem Verhalten geraten wurde, das nicht "fair" ist.

Das heißt, wer einen Dialer im vollen Bewußtsein mit dreifachem OK gestartet hat, soll blechen. Notfalls kann er über den Gegenwert des  Inhalts streiten.

Genauso werde ich jedem raten, er nicht im vollen Bewußtsein ....., sich auf die Hinterbeine zu stellen.

Irgend so ein Schlaumeier meinte wir hätten keine Argumente mehr. Brille putzen und
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm anklicken. Grün sind unsere Argumente, rot darf er behalten.

Unter Berücksichtiigung dieser Rechtsprechung erklären wir das, was von allgemeiner Wichtigkeit ist, den unmittelbar Betroffenen schichen wir zum Anwalt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## dvill (11 September 2004)

Progressics new media eK schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... bei solchen Kommentaren wundere ich mich nicht mehr, dass Dialer-Webmaster gleich alle als Abzocker bezeichnet werden...


Zu diesem einschlägigen Ruf des Gewerbes tragen auch Dialerlayouts bei, bei denen "aus künstlerischen Gründen" für die kryptische Preis-Information nur ein ganz weit von der OK-Eingabe entferntes Plätzchen gefunden und nur ein Farbkontrast dunkelmittelgrau auf dunkeldunkelgrau gewählt werden konnte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Nach dem ich mir mal alles durchgelesen habe schmeiss ich einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum:

Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer?
Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht.
Aber darüber wird das ZDF wohl eher doch kein Bericht machen...


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2004)

Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, nur das OT zu lesen   reicht aber nicht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7139


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Jaja das ich Dialerbeführworter bin heist nicht das ich es beführworte wenn ein Dialer selbst 3mal OK eingibt.
Schwarze Schafe wird es wohl in jeder Branche geben!


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das diese ganze Fernsteuerung nur beim Bezugsfenster und nur mit einem Win98 /IE 5.0 ging, sagt hier ja auch keiner.

Matze aus Bernau


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Dialerbefürworter schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja das ich Dialerbeführworter bin heist nicht das ich es beführworte wenn ein Dialer selbst 3mal OK eingibt.
> Schwarze Schafe wird es wohl in jeder Branche geben!


Jepp. Aber dann muss ich denen als Dialeranbieter und -hersteller nicht noch alle Türen möglichst weit offen halten. Das bringt uns der Schweizer Lösung aber ein gutes Stück näher, wenn der Anbieter in vollem Bewusstsein der Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten fehlerbehaftete Dialer auf dem Markt belässt.


			
				Fratzenmatze schrieb:
			
		

> Und das diese ganze Fernsteuerung nur beim Bezugsfenster und nur mit einem Win98 /IE 5.0 ging, sagt hier ja auch keiner.


Das muss daran liegen, dass es gelogen wäre.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 September 2004)

Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ich mir mal alles durchgelesen habe schmeiss ich einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum:
> 
> Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer?
> Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht.
> Aber darüber wird das ZDF wohl eher doch kein Bericht machen...




Hüpfte bei Dir das Radio und der Fernseher gegen Deinen Willen in Deine vier Wände.

Vergiss nicht auch die KfZ-Haftpflichtversicherung wird gezwungenermaßen abgeschlossen,
 wer Rad fährt oder zu Fuß geht, hat da kein Problem.
Das Argument mit  der GEZ ist billige Nebelwerferei.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Lächerlich schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin wieder weg, viel Spaß beim Schlechtmachen des Dialers! Ich kann Euren unbändigen NEID verstehen - nur wei ihr bei Google nicht auf Platz 1 steht und keinen Porsche fahrt hehe



a) Nicht jeder mag Porsche. Hat sowas proletenhaftes und dann denken sich die Leute auf der Straße wieder, dass ich womöglich ein neureicher Dialerfredy bin...
b) Wo stehen wir denn bei Google? Schau doch mal auf das Keyword - Das muss der wahre Grund für den schlechten Ruf des Dialers sein. 

höchst amüsierter

HDUS


----------



## Heiko (11 September 2004)

Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer?
> Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht.


Ich persönlich halte die GEZ auch für einen nicht überzeugend seriösen Verein und für überholt noch dazu. Das hat aber mit Dialern überhaupt nix zu tun.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte die GEZ auch für einen nicht überzeugend seriösen Verein und für überholt noch dazu. Das hat aber mit Dialern überhaupt nix zu tun.


Dahinter steckt doch ein ganz klares psychologisches Verhaltensmuster. Kann man auch im Kindergarten beobachten. 
Nachdem die Schutzbehauptungen versanden, wird abgelenkt. Guck da, es gibt so viel richtig böses in der Welt!


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Na dann lenke ich mal wieder ein, vergessen wir die GEZ.
Das ZDF sucht Dialeropfer? Muss es ja echt ""viele"" geben wenn die schon suchen müssen. Naja bin schonmal gespannt was die als Dialeropfer deklarieren. Die die 3mal ok eingegeben haben... *gg* oder nur die denen es eben passiert ist mit dem Dialer der 3mal ok selbst eintippt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ZDF sucht Dialeropfer? Muss es ja echt ""viele"" geben wenn die schon suchen müssen.


Also hier ist das eher umgekehrt. Die finden uns.  Deswegen ist es  recht praktisch, dass das ZDF auch hier sucht. Auf den Bericht bin ich natürlich ebenso gespannt.

p.s.: Wieso glaubst Du eigentlich, dass es keine Dialeropfer gibt, die 3x OK eingegeben haben? Schließt sich doch nicht aus, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lenke ich mal wieder ein, vergessen wir die GEZ.
> Das ZDF sucht Dialeropfer? Muss es ja echt ""viele"" geben wenn die schon suchen müssen. Naja bin schonmal gespannt was die als Dialeropfer deklarieren. Die die 3mal ok eingegeben haben... *gg* oder nur die denen es eben passiert ist mit dem Dialer der 3mal ok selbst eintippt.



Das selbsteintippen geht nur mit win98/ie5. Und das auch nur bei einem Fenster von drei. Da kann das zdf suchen bis man vier augen brauch zum besser sehen.

Merzli


----------



## sascha (11 September 2004)

Na, bei mittlerweile über 500.000 nachträglich de-registrierten Dialern gibt es ja wirklich genug Möglichkeiten, einen Betroffenen zu finden...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Klar gibt es auch "Dialeropfer" die bewusst 3mal OK eingeben haben und den Preis nicht gesehen haben. Aber sind das Opfer oder nur Verbraucher die einfach nicht lesen konnten?


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

Zunächst ein Hinweis in Sachen Rechtschreibung (siehe auch http://www.wissen.de/)



			
				Wahrig Deutsches Wörterbuch schrieb:
			
		

> *be'für|wor|ten* <V.t.; hat> wohlwollend unterstützen, eintreten für; eine Bitte, ein Gesuch befürworten; der Plan wurde von ihm befürwortet





			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ZDF sucht Dialeropfer? Muss es ja echt ""viele"" geben wenn die schon suchen müssen. Naja bin schonmal gespannt was die als Dialeropfer deklarieren. Die die 3mal ok eingegeben haben... *gg* oder nur die denen es eben passiert ist mit dem Dialer der 3mal ok selbst eintippt.


Warum das ZDF sucht und wen es tatsächlich präsentiert, ist hier letztlich Banane. Man sieht es den Leuten ja nicht an, ob sie schon Opfer von Dialer-Abzocke wurden. Ich kenne einige Fälle, weiß aber auch, dass die wenigsten davon sich vor laufender Kamera artikulieren können oder wollen. Nicht wenigen ist es vermutlich peinlich, dass man sich hat abzocken lassen. Nun macht der Gesetzgeber aber kaum mehrfach Kraftanstrengungen zur Eindämmung von Mißbrauch, wäre der ein Randproblem. Es bleibt Dir aber unbenommen, anzunehmen, diese Methoden würden Bestand haben. Tipp dazu: Erwarte das Unerwartete und lass Dich einfach überraschen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2004)

Was mir beim "Durchblättern" dieses Threads, der ja wohl abgetrennt wurde, auffällt 
dass keiner der hier "akkreditierten" Dialerrepräsentanten sich (angemeldet) zu Wort 
gemeldet hat , entweder ist das hier nur die zweite oder eher dritte Garnitur der Szene 
oder man ist zu "gschamig" sich hier offen zu bekennen   :bandit 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

> Nicht wenigen ist es vermutlich peinlich, dass man sich hat abzocken lassen


Naja eher wohl peinlich weil erotische Inhalte genutzt wurden, denn ansonsten gäbe es doch keinen Grund nicht in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten.

Das Problem ist nur eines: *Einer* macht einen Fehler und alle anderen müssen darunterleiden. Genauso so ist es mit dem Ruf. Alles wird pauschalisert, bei einem stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältniss nicht, dann ist es pauschal bei allen so. 
Natürlich wird das Bild von uns von so einer Pappnase wie "Lächerlich" noch voll und ganz unterstützt - leider - 
Die meisten bieten viel Gegenwert, aber diese sind halt auch im Sog der "ich verdiene schnelles Geld" Webmaster & Betreiber.
Andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es und werden jetzt mit Sicherheit ihren Zulauf bekommen.
Ich nenne das was jetzt kommt eine natürliche Marktbereinigung und das ist auch ganz gut so.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2004)

leidender Dialerbetreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur eines: *Einer* macht einen Fehler
> und alle anderen müssen darunterleiden.



Ooch , mir kommen gleich die Tränen , die Ärmsten ,  eine  Branche von  unzähligen von
 morgens bis tief in die Nacht  im Schweisse ihres Angesichts hart arbeiteten 
"Mehrwertanbietern"
wird wegen eines  winzig kleinen Fehlers eines einzigen  in den Ruin getrieben 

das hört sich weiter vorne aber anders an, da wird noch mit dem Porsche geprotzt 
unk: 

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten bieten viel Gegenwert, aber diese sind halt auch im Sog der "ich verdiene schnelles Geld" Webmaster & Betreiber.


Ich sehe das eigentlich genau umgekehrt. Die, die Gegenwert bieten haben keinerlei Probleme mit einer vernünftigen Preisangabe und kommen auch ohne Dialer recht gut zurecht. Was mich immer wieder beeindruckt: Bei den typischen Dialer-PP-Schmieden scheint eine unglaubliche Ballung an Allgemeinbildung vorhanden zu sein. Unabhängig von den mangelnden Deutsch- und Mathekenntnissen haben die jedes noch so abwegige Keyword als Domain verbraten. Wenn Du ein vernünftiges PP findest, dass einen adäquaten Gegenwert über Dialer abrechnet und auch noch im Sinne der PAngV alle notwendigen Angaben beinhaltet, kannst Du KatzenHai ja eine PN schicken. Irgendwo war da mal sowas wie ein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt. Gemeldet hat sich keiner. Muss daran liegen, dass wir nicht über Google zu finden sind...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

das war eher darauf bezogen, worum es hier in diesem Thema eigentlich im Kern geht, aber wenn man schnell urteilt so wie Du ...... der Ruin kommt nur für die, die es wirklich verdient haben.


MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn man schnell urteilt so wie Du



Schnell? wen oder was  meinst du , anonymer Gast ? Falls bei dir die Groschen (sorry 5  Cent Stücke) 
 so langsam fallen,  dann kommen  dir wohl fast zwei Jahre schnell vor .....

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das war eher darauf bezogen, worum es hier in diesem Thema eigentlich im Kern geht, aber wenn man schnell urteilt so wie Du ...... der Ruin kommt nur für die, die es wirklich verdient haben.
> 
> 
> MfG


Worum ging es denn?
Ich denke, dass es keine Rolle spielt, welcher Dialer eingesetzt wird. Ob nun Intexus oder GN. Wenn jedes an einem halben Tag hingerotzte Portal für teuer Geld verkauft wird, muss man sich über den derzeitigen Trend nicht wundern. Da fühle ich mich auch nach 20x OK schlicht betrogen, wenn ich nicht vorfinde, was beworben wurde. Wer nix verkauft und mehr auf rechtlich abgesicherten Bauernfang aus ist, heult natürlich wie ein Schlosshund. Wer aber Inhalte anbietet, die einen greifbaren Gegenwert darstellen, würde auch ein Dialerverbot relativ locker wegstecken. Der würde sich nicht um den Ruf des Dialer scheren sondern ihn als Zahlungsmittel erst gar nicht einsetzen, weil er selbst einen zu verlieren hat.


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Nicht wenigen ist es vermutlich peinlich, dass man sich hat abzocken lassen
> 
> 
> Naja eher wohl peinlich weil erotische Inhalte genutzt wurden, denn ansonsten gäbe es doch keinen Grund nicht in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten.


1. Bitte Weltbild korrigieren: wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert. Da ist Erotik - meist wohl eher Porno - nicht unbedingt peinlich.

2. was ist an Hausaufgaben eigentlich so erotisch?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur eines: *Einer* macht einen Fehler und alle anderen müssen darunterleiden. Genauso so ist es mit dem Ruf. Alles wird pauschalisert, bei einem stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältniss nicht, dann ist es pauschal bei allen so.


Wie meinen? Lese ich da den "Verdacht", am schlechten Ruf hätten wenige, schwarze Schafe der Branche Schuld? Netter Versuch! Angeblich soll es ja einen seriösen Anbieter geben. Die Branche weiß nur noch nicht, wer der Abweichler ist. 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird das Bild von uns von so einer Pappnase wie "Lächerlich" noch voll und ganz unterstützt - leider -
> Die meisten bieten viel Gegenwert, aber diese sind halt auch im Sog der "ich verdiene schnelles Geld" Webmaster & Betreiber.


Ich habe mich schon oft dazu geäußert, wiederhole es aber - manchmal braucht es offenbar Holzhämmer: die Märchen vom Gegenwert, seriösen Angeboten und soliden Tools sind soweit von der Wirklichkeit, dass ihre Beschwörung lächerlich ist. Ebenso übrigens wie die Attitüde des seriösen Geschäftsmannes, der sich als Opfer unsolider Konkurrenten darstellen will. Die Diskussionen in einschlägigen Foren sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache, auch und gerade dann, wenn sich die Betreiber und Dialer-Hersteller einmischen. Inzwischen wurde ca. 500.000 Dialern die Zulassung entzogen. Die Gesetze und Verordnungen wurden mehrfach geändert, weil Abzocke eher die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme war und vermutlich weiterhin ist. Das sind überaus deutliche Hinweise auf die Gepflogenheiten der Branche. 

Die Identität von Dialer und Abzocke/Betrug, die sich daraus in der Öffentlichkeit ergibt, trifft im Kern zu und ist vermutlich schon deshalb nicht mehr korrigierbar. Also sollte man den Dialern Lebewohl sagen. Nur Unverbesserliche, RegTP und Politik klammern sich aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen noch an dieses Totgeburt. Der Verzicht schlösse die Nutzung von Mehrwertnummern/-diensten übrigens gar nicht aus. Jeder PC verfügt ja von Haus aus längst über einen Dialer zur Einwahl ins Internet. Man publiziere die Einwahldaten auf den Webseiten - erhält die zugegeben nur hauchdünne Chance, das ich als Linux-Nutzer Kunde werde - und gut ist. Wer sein DfÜ-Netzwerk bewußt einrichtet, das dauert dank Wizzard heute keine 2-3 Minuten, kann wohl kaum noch als übertölpelt gelten. Und dann würde sich ja zeigen, was dran ist an den Kundenzahlen über angeblich begeisterte, freiwillige Nutzer überteuerter Dienste. Die Separeeflasche auf St. Pauli mit der eingebauten "Nahkampfoption" ist dagegen m. E. ein echtes Schnäppchen

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

```
Wer aber Inhalte anbietet, die einen greifbaren Gegenwert darstellen, würde auch ein Dialerverbot relativ locker wegstecken.
```
Stimmt

Der Kern war die automatisierte Eingabe des Ok`s


@Captain Picard
nicht gleich beleidigend werden, Sarkasmus ist zwar gut, aber fördert nicht gerade eine Diskussion und drückt alles auf ein unteres Level.


MfG


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> 2. was ist an Hausaufgaben eigentlich so erotisch?


Psst... 


Alles "Erwachsenenangebote", typischer Adult-Content im Sinne des PP-Betreiber-Soziolekts, genau wie Malvorlagenkrimskrams. Mit Icra-Siegel und allem drum und dran. Da kann sich dann der Mittzwanziger über Dreisatz informieren, damit er seinen Hauptschulabschluss nachholen kann. 



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Unverbesserliche, RegTP und Politik klammern sich aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen noch an dieses Totgeburt.


Die Unverbesserlichen haben ein einfaches, wie einleuchtendes Motiv, würde ich sagen: Das, was nicht stinkt...


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sarkasmus ist zwar gut, aber fördert nicht gerade eine Diskussion und drückt alles auf ein unteres Level.



Da sich hier ständig  nur unangemeldete anonyme  Gäste an der Diskussion beteiligen, ist es de facto unmöglich 
zwischen den "Leveln" der Antwortenden zu unterscheiden , melde dich an, das wäre der Diskussionskultur förderlich 

tf


----------



## sascha (11 September 2004)

> Ich nenne das was jetzt kommt eine natürliche Marktbereinigung und das ist auch ganz gut so.



...die leider erst unter einem gewissen externen Druck eintrat, bzw. eintreten wird, weil die selbst ernannten "Selbstkontrollorgane" dazu ganz offensichtlich nicht in der Lage waren...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

> 2. was ist an Hausaufgaben eigentlich so erotisch?


Wer nach Hausaufgaben im Netz sucht, naja, mal ganz ehrlich, will doch einfach nur gute Noten durch nichtstun erreichen und nichts anderes. Der sich da schon mal eingewählt hat macht seine Hausaufgaben dann doch lieber selber
Aber Hausaufgaben haben hinter einem Dialer nichts zu suchen. Widerspricht sich zwar jetzt aber ich halte von Referaten und Schuldialern überhaupt nichts.



> Da sich hier ständig nur unangemeldete anonyme Gäste an der Diskussion beteiligen, ist es de facto unmöglich


Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt. Das unterstreichen so einige Beiträge von einigen Euch.

MfG


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt.



Anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung liegen uns bisher nicht vor ...

tf


----------



## sascha (11 September 2004)

> Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt. Das unterstreichen so einige Beiträge von einigen Euch.



Das geht uns umgekehrt nicht anders


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nach Hausaufgaben im Netz sucht, naja, mal ganz ehrlich, will doch einfach nur gute Noten durch nichtstun erreichen und nichts anderes. Der sich da schon mal eingewählt hat macht seine Hausaufgaben dann doch lieber selber.


Wer nach Hausaufgaben im Internet sucht, gehört also abgezockt. Feine Ansicht das ist...



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt. Das unterstreichen so einige Beiträge von einigen Euch.


Wenn man eine größere Zahl Leichen im Keller hat, dann muss man sich selbstverständlich auch die eine oder andere Frage dazu oder einen Hinweis darauf gefallen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

@sascha

Du bist der einzige der öffentlich in den einschlägigen Dialerforen auftritt, alle anderen verstecken sich hinter Pseudonymen und fabrizieren nur unsinnige Beiträge, die dann natürlich auf dem selben Niveau beantwortet werden.


MfG


----------



## virenscanner (11 September 2004)

Mich deucht, zumindest "dvill" und "Der Jurist" bereits mal "gesehen" zu haben...


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @sascha
> 
> Du bist der einzige der öffentlich in den einschlägigen Dialerforen



Unsinn , *die*  Betreiber sind im Impressum nachzulesen und die Mitglieder und Moderatoren der 
anderen Foren treten vorwiegend auch nur unter Nicks auf , es sei denn sie machen mit Ihren 
Sites Werbung in den Foren , was hier weder erlaubt noch nötig ist 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

> Wer nach Hausaufgaben im Internet sucht, gehört also abgezockt. Feine Ansicht das ist...


Haste wohl vergessen, erst lesen dann antworten: "Aber Hausaufgaben haben hinter einem Dialer nichts zu suchen. Widerspricht sich zwar jetzt aber ich halte von Referaten und Schuldialern überhaupt nichts. "
Aber mal ehrlich, Hausaufgaben und Referateseiten (auch ohne Dialer) fördern die Schummelei und die Dummheit (siehe Pisastudie). Ich würde es nicht begrüssen, wenn mein eigenes Kind sich die Hausaufgaben aus dem Netz zieht.


MfG


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Muss am Problem der Anonymität liegen. Steht Dir natürlich frei, Dich angesprochen zu fühlen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

> zumindest "dvill" und "Der Jurist" bereits mal "gesehen" zu haben...


aber nicht in einschlägigen Foren, sondern "nur" in allgemeinen Geld verdienen Foren.


MfG


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > zumindest "dvill" und "Der Jurist" bereits mal "gesehen" zu haben...
> 
> 
> aber nicht in einschlägigen Foren, sondern "nur" in allgemeinen Geld verdienen Foren



wo ? Pure Behauptungen zählen nicht , bin gespannt, wo uns was das sein soll


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht in einschlägigen Foren, sondern "nur" in allgemeinen Geld verdienen Foren.



Das würde ich aber eher den Betreibern dieser "einschlägigen Foren" in die Schuhe schieben. Die reagieren auf Nicks aus diesem Forum mitunter recht sensibel und auch heftig. Probiere einfach mal, aus dem Dialercenter hierher zu verlinken...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder PC verfügt ja von Haus aus längst über einen Dialer zur Einwahl ins Internet. Man publiziere die Einwahldaten auf den Webseiten - erhält die zugegeben nur hauchdünne Chance, das ich als Linux-Nutzer Kunde werde - und gut ist. Wer sein DfÜ-Netzwerk bewußt einrichtet, das dauert dank Wizzard heute keine 2-3 Minuten, kann wohl kaum noch als übertölpelt gelten. Und dann würde sich ja zeigen, was dran ist an den Kundenzahlen über angeblich begeisterte, freiwillige Nutzer überteuerter Dienste.


Ein ziemlich guter Gedanke. :dafuer:
Und wer gewisse seiten häufiger nutzen möchte, kann die eingerichtete DFÜ-Verbindung ja stehen lassen und erneut nutzen. Das klappt mit anderen Programmen auch.
Schaun wir mal, wann der erste "seriöse Geschäftsmann" hierzu die notwendigen Angaben auf seine Seite räumt.

Nachfrage: Solcherlei dürfte z.B. in der Schweiz geübte Praxis sein, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Man publiziere die Einwahldaten auf den Webseiten - erhält die zugegeben nur hauchdünne Chance, das ich als Linux-Nutzer Kunde werde - und gut ist.


Das ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsargument. Was spricht eigentlich dafür, die steigende Zahl der Linux-User auszusperren und auf einen Teil der Kundschaft zu verzichten? Der "Content" ist doch großteils sicher auch unter Linux sichtbar, oder?


----------



## A John (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur eines: *Einer* macht einen Fehler und alle anderen müssen darunterleiden. Genauso so ist es mit dem Ruf. Alles wird pauschalisert, bei einem stimmt das Preisleistungsverhältniss nicht, dann ist es pauschal bei allen so.


Das Problem ist, das die wenigen schwarzen Schafe die Szene praktisch monopolartig kontrollieren. Ich schätze mal, etwa 95% der 0190/0900- Angebote werden, wenn man die Hierarchie bis ganz nach oben verfolgt, letztendlich von vielleicht 10-20 Leuten kontrolliert. 


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird das Bild von uns von so einer Pappnase wie "Lächerlich" noch voll und ganz unterstützt - leider -


Zumindest ein passendes Pseudonym hat er gewählt. unk:
Die sorgen v.A. in ihren bekannten Szeneforen für eine adäquate Darstellung ihrer Zunft.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt. Das unterstreichen so einige Beiträge von einigen Euch.


Ich bin sicher, Beiträge auf diesem Niveau werden hier keinesfalls geduldet.

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @sascha
> 
> Du bist der einzige der öffentlich in den einschlägigen Dialerforen auftritt, alle anderen verstecken sich hinter Pseudonymen und fabrizieren nur unsinnige Beiträge, die dann natürlich auf dem selben Niveau beantwortet werden.


[X] Du hast ein Wahrnehmungsproblem

1. kann sich hier natürlich jeder nennen, wie er möchte und Peter Müller ist dabei gewiß ebenso real oder verdächtig wie Michael Böttcher. Tatsächlich benutze ich einen Realnamen, meinen eigenen. Und andere tun es ebenso.

2. klingt der Vorwurf oben etwas eigenartig, wenn er von einem unbekannten Teilnehmer geäußert wird. Du bist also herzlich eingeladen zu sagen wer Du bist, und dann künftig nur noch sinnige Beiträge zu fabrizieren, die das Niveau hier in ungekannte Höhen schrauben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man sich fast steinigen lassen, wenn man sich hier in diesem (militanten) Forum öffentlich zeigt.


Rattatatatatatatatattatatatatta-pengpeng-ratatatata... peng ... !  :bang:
Pfffffffffffff! 

Noch jemand da? 8)

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (11 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinen? Lese ich da den "Verdacht", am schlechten Ruf hätten wenige, schwarze Schafe der Branche Schuld? Netter Versuch! Angeblich soll es ja einen seriösen Anbieter geben. Die Branche weiß nur noch nicht, wer der Abweichler ist.


Einige Hinweise liegen aber vor. Er gehört zum Volksstamm der Yeti und Reinhold Messner soll mit ihm schon Tee getrunken haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (11 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Er gehört zum Volksstamm der Yeti an


Dann paßt folgende Beschreibung auf iihn:


> Im Tibetischen bedeutet das Wort [Yeti] "magische Kreatur", und es ist dem entsprechend ein scheinbar übernatürliches Rätsel in der Form einer haarigen, zweifüßigen Kreatur, die einem riesigen Affen ähnelt.


http://home.arcor.de/joergel01/yeti/yetidefinition.html
Daran also erkennt man Dialerliebhaber.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Leute...wenn ihr auch eine gute Domain hättet. Und ihr könntet mit einem Dialer richtig gutes Geld verdienen...

Welcher von Euch würde NEIN sagen???


----------



## Marnie (11 September 2004)

keinen schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher von Euch würde NEIN sagen???



Ich: NEIN!!!


----------



## Reinhard (11 September 2004)

*Ebenfalls: NEIN!*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4292&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=63


----------



## scrat007 (11 September 2004)

Nein, egal wie gut die Domain ist.

Ich verkaufe meine Ehre nicht für Geld, nicht mal für viel Geld. Dafür kann ich mir im Spiegel ins Gesicht schauen ohne zu zucken.


----------



## Aaron (11 September 2004)

..


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

DIE REGTP SOLLTE ANSTATT DEN DIALER ZU KONTROLLIEREN

DIE JEWEILIGEN PARTNERPROGRAMME NACHT CONTENT KONTROLLIEREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rex Cramer (11 September 2004)

@Gast: Schreihals...



			
				keinen schrieb:
			
		

> Leute...wenn ihr auch eine gute Domain hättet. Und ihr könntet mit einem Dialer richtig gutes Geld verdienen...


?
Wie muss man das denn verstehen? Die PP-Betreiber verdienen doch mit tollem Content (was immer das sein mag) ihr Geld. Aber dieser Thread gewährt tiefe Einblicke.
Keyword-Domain gesichert, "Content" in zwei Stunden hingerotzt, Dialer draufgepflanzt (Dropcharge, wenn´s geht) und das Portemonaie aufgehalten. Das Problem ist ja nicht nur der Dialer, sondern die An- oder besser Ungebote, die sich naturgemäß dahinter sammeln. Da fragt man sich: Stinkt das den seriösen Anbietern nicht?


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> .... seriösen Anbieter ....



Meinem Erachten nach eine Neweconomy, die sich (nicht zu letzt) Hartzschen Überlegungen nach neu orientieren wird/muss. Was vor einigen Monaten noch der Schrei nach Schweizer Modellen war, lechtzt nun gerade zu nach Reformen deutscher Gesetzmäßigkeiten. Die üblichen Zwischenrufer könnten nun meinen - und, dann wird eben alles illegal! So ein Endziel wird mit den Telcos nicht zu machen sein, zumindest nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Counselor (12 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DIE REGTP SOLLTE ANSTATT DEN DIALER ZU KONTROLLIEREN
> 
> DIE JEWEILIGEN PARTNERPROGRAMME NACHT CONTENT KONTROLLIEREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hast du Schmerzen?


----------



## dvill (12 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier äußert sich offensichtlich die Sorge, dass eigene Leistungen unzureichend gewürdigt sein könnten, wenn man zu sehr auf die wenigen Drahtzieher an den zentralen Stellen blickt, aber die vielen Mitläufer auf der Ausführungsebene übersieht.

Neben den schwarzen Monopolschafen gibt es schwarze Mitläuferschafe, die diese genialen Produktideen kreieren, schäbige Angebote minderwertiger Inhalte zu Schweinepreisen millionenfach in die Suchmaschinen reinmüllen und unbewusst Zahlungswilligen hinreichend Gelegenheiten geben, Fehler zu machen *).

Es sind also genügend schwarze Schafe da.

Dietmar Vill

*) "Fehler machen" ist Branchensprache für Einkaufen, wenn der Verbraucher anschließend das Gefühl hat, den seriösen Geschäftsmann anzeigen zu müssen.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2004)

Was sind die Voraussetzungen, um ein gutes schwarzes Schaf zu werden?

Aktuell heute findet sich eine gute Definition. Man ist offen für jegliche Verdienstquellen ohne Leistung und kassiert reichlich im Rahmen von Partnerprogrammen. Die Alternative wäre, arbeiten zu gehen - eine schreckliche Vorstellung.

Besser kann man das nicht sagen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (12 September 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Problem ist, das die wenigen schwarzen Schafe die Szene praktisch monopolartig kontrollieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Zitat spricht mal wieder Bände, über das gebündelte Wissen welches sich in diesem Forum befindet, und durch seine wiederkehrenden Besucher immer wieder bestätigt.


Differenzierung ist Deine Sache offenbar nicht. Unabhängig davon, was im Beitrag eines Teilnehmers geäußert wird, handelt es sich um seine Meinung und nicht die "des Forums". Hier wird durchaus kontrovers und selbst von Betroffenen unter verschiedenen Blickwinkeln diskutiert. 

Ich halte den Satz, den Du zitierst, ebenfalls für falsch. Es gibt nämlich nach meiner Überzeugung nicht *wenige, schwarze Schafe*. Diese Spezies stellt in der Branche schlicht die Majorität. Nur deshalb gibt es eine fortwährende Diskussion der Machenschaften der Branche und regelmäßige Eingriffe von Politik, Verwaltung und Justiz. Was es gibt, sind relativ wenige Hersteller von Dialern, die ein Geflecht sogenannter Partnerprogramme kontrollieren, die dem Ziel dienen, diese Dialer mit praktisch allen denkbaren Mitteln zu verteilen und darüber die Nutzung der Mehrwertnummern zu maximieren. Im Dunstkreis dieser nur mühsam eine halbwegs seriöse Decke nutzenden Hersteller haben sich in erheblichem Umfang Subjekte angesammelt, die sicher nicht über den Verdacht erhaben sind zu kriminellen Mitteln zu greifen, um das Ziel möglichst hoher Einnahmen mit geringst möglichem Einsatz zu realisieren. Das hat die Vergangenheit nachhaltig belegt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dunstkreis dieser nur mühsam eine halbwegs seriöse Decke nutzenden Hersteller haben sich in erheblichem Umfang Subjekte angesammelt, die sicher nicht über den Verdacht erhaben sind zu kriminellen Mitteln zu greifen, um das Ziel möglichst hoher Einnahmen mit geringst möglichem Einsatz zu realisieren. Das hat die Vergangenheit nachhaltig belegt.


Das lässt sich auch wunderbar an den "Drohungen" in den einschlägigen Foren ablesen, man zwinge die Anbieter durch die notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen ins Ausland. Welch eigenartige Logik dahintersteckt, liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## A John (12 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nämlich nach meiner Überzeugung nicht *wenige, schwarze Schafe*. Diese Spezies stellt in der Branche schlicht die Majorität.


Moin Michael,

"wenige" schwarze Schafe sehe ich in der Relation zu der Masse an Dreck, welchen sie produzieren (lassen).
Die vielen Webmaster und Programmbetreiber sind IMHO lediglich die Wasserträger für ein paar wenige Drahtzieher. Darüber sind wir uns wohl einig.
Wenn Du es Dir mal antust, in den einschlägigen Szeneforen mitzulesen merkst Du, dass diese Zuträgerschicht großteils aus Leuten besteht, die ab der vierten Hauptschulklasse nur noch bis zur Neunten durchgereicht wurden und deren Sozialprognose mindestens kritisch ist.
Leute also, die in ihrer Berufswahl nicht viele Möglichkeiten haben.
Was Wunder, wenn solche Leute der Verlockung von skrupellosen Geschäftemachern erliegen, die ihnen die Möglichkeit geben, mit null Können und kaum Arbeit "voll fett die Kohle abzugreifen".
Dieses Milieu ist vermutlich ihre einzige Chance, überhaupt Anerkennung und Bestätigung zu erhalten. Wo sie in der Hierarchie wirklich stehen und welche Funktion sie dort erfüllen, dürfte ihnen kaum klar sein und interessiert sie wohl auch nicht.
Na gut. Im weitesten Sinne sind das auch irgendwo schwarze Schafe. Aber eigentlich meine ich mit meinem vorherigen Posting die Leute, bei denen die Fäden *letztendlich* zusammenlaufen. Das dürfte kaum mehr als eine Hand voll sein und die sind als "schwarze Schafe" auch eindeutig unter Wert klassifiziert.

 Gruss A. John


----------



## KatzenHai (12 September 2004)

@Lächerlich (sic!):

Nur mal so als Hinweis von einem, der auf seinen Porsche noch spart (hinarbeitet):

gebrauchte Porsche bei Automobile.de:
Preise zwischen 30.000 und 80.000 €.

Was kostet ein 7er BMW, eine S-Klasse, ein A8, ein ... ? So riesig sind die Preisunterschiede nicht (mehr) - warum glaubst du, irgendwer sei "neidisch" auf den Porsche? Schau dich doch mal auf den Autobahnen um, was so rumfährt! Und 15-25 Liter Super/100 km sind nicht wirklich "neidmachend" ...

Dein Versuch, dich aus einer Automarke zu definieren, ist lächerlich. Aber du hast dich ja eh schon weitgehend selbst disqualifiziert, sogar in der Szene "Gleichgesinnter", die dies eben gar nicht sind. Danke für die Nabelschau!


----------



## drboe (12 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die vielen Webmaster und Programmbetreiber sind IMHO lediglich die Wasserträger für ein paar wenige Drahtzieher. Darüber sind wir uns wohl einig.


Im Wesentlichen ja.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du es Dir mal antust, in den einschlägigen Szeneforen mitzulesen merkst Du, dass diese Zuträgerschicht großteils aus Leuten besteht, die ab der vierten Hauptschulklasse nur noch bis zur Neunten durchgereicht wurden und deren Sozialprognose mindestens kritisch ist.
> Leute also, die in ihrer Berufswahl nicht viele Möglichkeiten haben.


Hm, ich lese da ab und an schon, wage aber keine Aussage zum Bildungsniveau. Es ist m. E. grundfalsch und taktisch unklug, sich seine Gegner (oder potentielle Gesprächspartner) als (bildlich) klein und dumm vorzustellen und sie damit zu unterschätzen. Rüde Sprache, Verachtung der Kunden etc. finde ich auch anderswo, wenn auch selten so öffentlich artikuliert.

Und was die Berufswahl angeht: welche Möglichkeiten hat heute jemand, der z. B. über gute oder sehr gute Kenntnisse in Mathematik, Naturwissenschaften und Sprachen verfügt? Taxifahrer, Kassierer, Krankenpfleger, Lehrer oder Universitätsprofessor? Auswahl? Nicht wirklich. Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt Einschränkungen, die mit den Fähigkeiten gar nichts, mit dem Wohnort, der wirtschaftlichen Situation oder den (einzigen) Arbeitgebern sehr viel zu tun haben. 



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Was Wunder, wenn solche Leute der Verlockung von skrupellosen Geschäftemachern erliegen, die ihnen die Möglichkeit geben, mit null Können und kaum Arbeit "voll fett die Kohle abzugreifen".
> Dieses Milieu ist vermutlich ihre einzige Chance, überhaupt Anerkennung und Bestätigung zu erhalten. Wo sie in der Hierarchie wirklich stehen und welche Funktion sie dort erfüllen, dürfte ihnen kaum klar sein und interessiert sie wohl auch nicht.


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Ich halte zwar die gesamte Branche für recht entbehrlich, maße mir aber nicht an, deren Struktur im Detail beurteilen zu können. Das, was ich weiß, gefällt mir nicht und wäre teilweise durchaus wert, dass die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft tätig wird. Naja, warten wir's ab. 



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Im weitesten Sinne sind das auch irgendwo schwarze Schafe. Aber eigentlich meine ich mit meinem vorherigen Posting die Leute, bei denen die Fäden *letztendlich* zusammenlaufen. Das dürfte kaum mehr als eine Hand voll sein und die sind als "schwarze Schafe" auch eindeutig unter Wert klassifiziert.


Das habe ich eigentlich auch angenommen.  Und deshalb bereits auf die Partnerprogramme bzw. die verwiesen, die diese anbieten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 September 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Ein bisschen spät bin ich wohl schon dran, aber trotzdem:




			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ich mir mal alles durchgelesen habe schmeiss ich einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum: Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer? Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht. Aber darüber wird das ZDF wohl eher doch kein Bericht machen...



Mit Verlaub: So ein Gewäsch!   :laber: 




			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lenke ich mal wieder ein, vergessen wir die GEZ.



Was heißt denn hier „einlenken“? Einlenken kann man nur, wenn man eine Haltung eingenommen hat oder über eine Grundeinstellung verfügt. Verbale Inkontinenz oder Zerebralflatulenz gehören wohl nicht in diesen Bereich. Ob in den OT-Bereich... mögen die Moderatoren entscheiden. 


Abzocke hin oder her. Immerhin kann man im RGebStV nachlesen, was den Nutzer mtl. erwartet (SCHWARZ AUF WEIß - oder, in der Ausgabe der GEZ, SCHWARZ AUF GRAU):
Radio 5,32 Euro
Fernseher 16,15 Euro
Radio und Fernseher 16,15 Euro


Auch der „Content“ :respekt:  ist ziemlich transparent: *DLR* und *DLF* bspw. schicken Dir bei Interesse sogar kostenlos ihr *Programmheft* zu. 


Falls man übrigens irgend welche Beschwerden hat, werden diese von der GEZ beantwortet. Zumindest bemüht man sich...
Und: Die GEZ hat es nicht nötig, mit Scheinfirmen im Ausland, in Hundesalons und Bierbars ansässigen Strohmännern oder der „Hamm-wa-weitervamietet-Nummer“ zu agieren.
:splat: 


Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich arbeite NICHT bei oder für die GEZ!  8) 




			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Hüpfte bei Dir das Radio und der Fernseher gegen Deinen Willen in Deine vier Wände.



@Jurist
Danke! Aus dem wirklichen Leben gegriffene Bilder sind doch die schönsten!!!


----------



## dotshead (12 September 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf vielen Seiten hast Du als Linux-User *natürlich* die Möglichkeit das Angebot per Pay-by-Call, CC oder Lastschrift zu buchen. Zumindest Pay-by-Call habe ich getestet.  Dialer funzt aus verständlichen Gründen natürlich nicht.


----------



## dotshead (12 September 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Gott!
> 
> Ein bisschen spät bin ich wohl schon dran, aber trotzdem:


Ich auch, aber ich war diese WE in "Bielefeld" auf einer Geburtstags-Feier und kann berichten, dass Bielefeld ein Fake ist. 




			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ich mir mal alles durchgelesen habe schmeiss ich einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum: Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer? Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht. Aber darüber wird das ZDF wohl eher doch kein Bericht machen...





			
				Telekomunkacja schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub: So ein Gewäsch!   :laber:


 Nicht wirklich



			
				Telekomikazja schrieb:
			
		

> Abzocke hin oder her. Immerhin kann man im RGebStV nachlesen, was den Nutzer mtl. erwartet (SCHWARZ AUF WEIß - oder, in der Ausgabe der GEZ, SCHWARZ AUF GRAU):
> Radio 5,32 Euro
> Fernseher 16,15 Euro
> Radio und Fernseher 16,15 Euro



Kann man das auch aus der Werbung für z.B. Fernsehgeräte erkennen? Muss nicht in Werbung für Fernsehgeräte stehen: " Die Anschaffung dieses Geräts führt zu weiterführenden Kosten z.B. GEZ die Ihr Konto mit 16,15 Eur/Monat belasten.

Anbei Werbung für z.B. TV-Geräten:


----------



## Counselor (13 September 2004)

@dots

irre ich mich, oder gibt die Werbung für den Fernseher den Kaufpreis klar und deutlich an, während viele Webmaster den Kaufpreis für ihren Content auf ihrer Webseite entweder gar nicht oder nur in 'Augenpulver' versteckt nennen?


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nicht in Werbung für Fernsehgeräte stehen: " Die Anschaffung dieses Geräts führt zu weiterführenden Kosten z.B. GEZ die Ihr Konto mit 16,15 Eur/Monat belasten.


Ich liebe dieses "Argument". Es erinnert mich immer an die Witze, wo sich Autofahrer angeblich bei GM beschweren, dass sie über die Folgekosten (Steuer, Benzin, Wartung) nicht aufgeklärt wurden. Da das hier nun ja aber ernsthaft vorgetragen wurde: das wäre sicher nur dann vergleichbar, wenn die Fernseh- und Rundfunkgeräte exklusiv von der GEZ angeboten würden, die Werbung dazu lautete: "kostenlos fernsehen", während tatsächlich je Minute "Mutantenstadl" 1,86 EUR kassiert würden, wobei der Hinweis auf diese Kosten bei Einschaltung des Gerätes  am unteren Rand dunkelgrau auf grau kurz eingeblendet wird, bis man ein Programm gewählt hat. Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob der Verkäufer eines Fernsehgerätes, der die Ware exakt mit dem Preis auszeichnet, den er bei Kauf selbst und lediglich einmalig erhält, über solche regelmäßigen Kosten aufklärt, die bei Nutzung des Gerätes auf Grund rechtlicher Vorgaben an Dritte zu zahlen sind, oder ob der Anbieter eines Dialers direkter Nutzniesser von Zahlungen bei dessen Gebrauch ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

Diese krampfhaft und gebetsmühlenartig an den Haaren herbeigezogenen widersinnigen Vergleiche mit 
dem "normalen" Geschäftsleben insbesondere Supermarkt , waren bis zur 500. Wiederholung noch 
teilweise amüsant, mittlerweile nur noch nervig.

Man fragt sich ob dieser Lernunwilligkeit, ob das  echt,  gespielt  oder ein Verdrängungsmechanismus
 ist, um sich vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen. Man zeigt mit Fingern auf andere, die angeblich
 ja das Gleiche oder sogar was Schlimmeres tun , um von der eigenen Vorgehensweise (sich selbst)  abzulenken.

(Wie war das mit dem Splitter und dem Balken...) 

um Jurist nochmal zu zitieren:


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Hüpfte bei Dir das Radio und der Fernseher gegen Deinen Willen in Deine vier Wände.


Diese oder ähnliche  Fragen werden  mit  immer wieder neuen abstrusen Argumenten versucht zu vernebeln 
oder einfach zu ignorieren 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 September 2004)

Ob sich da wohl heute einer der Gäste/ Porschefahrer/ "Befürworter" angemeldet hat? :roll:

_"Die Benutzer haben insgesamt 71874 Artikel veröffentlicht.
Es gibt 2470 registrierte Benutzer.
Wir begrüßen den neuen Benutzer *Erotik at Web Marketing*."_


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2004)

Ist von unserer Seite nicht zu beantworten, es möge sich jeder selber ein Urteil bilden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=74747#74747

tf


----------



## dotshead (13 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> @dots
> 
> irre ich mich, oder gibt die Werbung für den Fernseher den Kaufpreis klar und deutlich an, während viele Webmaster den Kaufpreis für ihren Content auf ihrer Webseite entweder gar nicht oder nur in 'Augenpulver' versteckt nennen?



Stimmt war zugegebenerweise ein Sch***beispiel


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt war zugegebenerweise ein Sch***beispiel



d´accord... 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Diese oder ähnliche  Fragen werden  mit  immer wieder neuen abstrusen Argumenten versucht zu vernebeln
> oder einfach zu ignorieren



Stimmt. Aber könnte dotshead in seiner Aussage



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nicht in Werbung für Fernsehgeräte stehen: " Die Anschaffung dieses Geräts führt zu weiterführenden Kosten z.B. GEZ die Ihr Konto mit 16,15 Eur/Monat belasten.



nicht z.B. das *z.B.* betont haben wollen..., denn in der Tat treten - und nur für sich betrachtet - Folgekosten für den Fernseher und im Zusammenhang mit dem Fernsehkonsum auf. Mir würden da noch folgende einfallen: Umzug, Strom, Logopäde, Nervenarzt, Scheidungsanwalt, Chips, Allergologe, Orthopäde, Batterien, ... und nicht die 16% MWSt. zu vergessen. 





			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunkacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weshalb soll denn Gewäsch kein Gewäsch sein?





			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ich mir mal alles durchgelesen habe schmeiss ich einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum: Ist die GEZ nicht noch eine größere Abzocke als Dialer?



Ob Rundfunkgebühren heutzutage Sinn machen (und wenn, in welcher Höhe und wem sie zugute kommen) -- darüber kann man trefflich streiten. Nicht ganz erschließt sich mir der Zusammenhang GEZ-Abzocke. Und dann „noch größer“? Einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem einen um legale Gebühren handelt, das andere aber ein oftmals schmutziges, hinterhältiges, betrügerisches...  „Geschäft“ ist.





			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Dialer hat man noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK Eingabe bei der GEZ muss man zahlen ob man will oder nicht.



Was heißt hier „noch die Möglichkeit der dreifachen OK-Eingabe“? Soll das jetzt auch noch abgeschafft werden? 

Im Ernst: Natürlich muss man Gebühren zahlen (kenne aber, nebenbei bemerkt, viele, die das nicht machen). Aber: Niemand muss sich einen rechteckigen Blubberkasten in die Wohnung stellen (als Doppeltzahler wg. Zweitwohnung fühle ich mich tatsächlich benachteiligt - man kann gar nicht so viel gucken...). Und: Der *Dialer*, der mich bspw. im vergangenen Jahr erstmals dem *dialerschutz.de* bzw. *computerbetrug.de* zugeführt hat, hatte mir keine Wahl gelassen (und jetzt bitte nicht mit veränderter Gesetzeslage etc. kommen!).





			
				Dialerbeführworter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber darüber wird das ZDF wohl eher doch kein Bericht machen...



Gesetzt den Fall, dass das ZDF wirklich nicht kritisch über die - mglw. kritisierbare - Finanzierungspraxis des ÖRR berichten würde (und zwar *bewusst nicht*, wenn ich „Dialerbeführworter“ hier richtig verstanden habe)... dann liegt das an der *Knoppisierung* dieses Senders - oder einfach daran, dass man sich den Ast nicht gerne absägt, auf dem man sitzt. Wess’ Brot ich ess’,...
Kam denn aus der Dialerbranche je (ich lasse mich hier gerne belehren...) ein offen selbstkritischer Bericht, bei dem sich die Argumentation nicht vorwiegend um das EINE, nämlich $$, dreht oder man lediglich über die unseriöse Konkurrenz vom Leder zieht: „Wegen ein paar schwarzen Schafen leidet die ganze Branche“? Das soll dann aber das ZDF über sich selbst leisten (machen die "Privaten" das denn für bzw. gegen die ÖRR/ GEZ)? Oder will man bei Dial & Co., weil die GEZ so böse ist, die wahre Abzocke mit dem Umstand rechtfertigen rechtfertigen, dass das ZDF nicht selbstkritisch berichtet?!?  :roll:

Ich würde vorschlagen, mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen...


----------

